# Yeasty beak - please help!



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Woodstock STILL has a yeast infection despite my thinking I'd cured it with the prescribed Nyastin. I'm going back to the vets ASAP but I wanted to know if any of you knew of medication I can ask for that is easier to administer (I'm scared ill drown him or give him pneumonia!) and will BLITZ the yeast infection? I don't want Peanuts moving in with him until I've got this sorted! Please advise!
Any tips on how to prevent yeast infections occurring at all would also be appreciated!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like my problems with Ollie. Nystatin didn't work for her. I gave her a second course and that didn't work either.
Then i started putting a few drops of apple cider vinegar in her water a couple of times a week. That definitely helped minimise the symptoms.
And then i bought her a probiotic. This is what got her better. You see a yeast infection should really be called a yeast imbalance. In the crop, there is too much bad nacteria amd not enough good. So using a probiotic promotes good bacteria growth and ensures a balance once again.
Good luck


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Which probiotic did you use?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i don't think which probiotic majorly matters.
enigma321 suggested this one (water soluble): http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=3303&product=8171. i tried to get hold of it but australian customs wouldn't allow it into the country.
so i ended up getting this australian one: http://www.vetafarm.com.au/products/PROBOTIC.html.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

So would this be ok? It's a UK one http://www.vetark.co.uk/pages/Avipro-probiotic.aspx


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

That one is good so is
Prosol Aviforme... I had mine off Amazon..
I'm in the UK, I always have a bottle of this...


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not sure which are best. Though i think a probiotic is a probiotic  i hope it helps Woodstock. Having sick bubs is no fun!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, Jan  
I'll order one then, won't do any harm! I'm terrified of him being sick - he's still eating, energetic etc. but I know how well birds hide illness


----------



## Caro234 (Aug 27, 2010)

The Bird Care Company are based in the UK and sell a range of bird supplements - their probiotics are Bioplus or Potent Brew. Their helpline would be able to tell you which was best for Woodstock.
www.birdcareco.com/English/TheBirdCareCompany/all-year-products
Hope he's better soon.


----------

